# Great American Barns



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

The Lane Barn. AgWeb. I believe Tom(barnrope) needs to get in touch with AgDay as his barn is really cool.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/great-american-barn-lane-barn-naa-ashley-davenport/


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

It's a shame but a lot of the old barns in this area are let go till they end up falling down or get knocked down.


----------

